
A Universal Scripting Framework (1996) [ps] - wtetzner
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/shivers/papers/ll.ps
======
__sdegutis
It's a bit strange that this is a .ps file, which Chrome didn't natively turn
into a PDF for me. So I converted it to a PDF and hosted it at
[https://sdegutis.com/ll.pdf](https://sdegutis.com/ll.pdf) for anyone's
convenience.

~~~
jandrese
It's from 1996--back when PDF was proprietary and non Windows support was
inconsistent.

~~~
exikyut
I'm only vaguely aware of the de-proprietary-ization of PDF; I remember at
some point the market was flooded with print-to-PDF software, and commentary
that this was happening because of something had somehow changed.

What happened?

~~~
jandrese
Adobe made the file format open source to spur adoption. It worked.

Make no mistake, there were a good number of PDFs floating around before that
point. It was pretty much immediately popular, but they were kind of a hassle
for everybody not running Windows. There were programs to display them like
xpdf, but they weren't bug compatible and lived in a legal grey area.
Everything got a lot better once Adobe released the rights on the format.

------
sevensor
(1996) [ps]

A case for "little languages" embedded in scheme rather than written in C.

------
lboasso
or as pragmatic alternative "Tcl: An Embeddable Command Language" [0].

[0] [https://web.stanford.edu/~ouster/cgi-bin/papers/tcl-
usenix.p...](https://web.stanford.edu/~ouster/cgi-bin/papers/tcl-usenix.pdf)

~~~
3rdAccount
Doesn't seem to work right now.

------
brlewis
I'm curious if scsh still builds.

[https://github.com/scheme/scsh](https://github.com/scheme/scsh)

~~~
mario-goulart
Scsh's process notation has been ported to CHICKEN as an egg:
[https://wiki.call-cc.org/egg/scsh-process](https://wiki.call-cc.org/egg/scsh-
process)

------
agumonkey
Also I think there's a mailing list devoted to little-languages..

